# Check out my next toy - the GigaYacht



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:

http://gizmodo.com/370024/gigayacht-actually-more-like-a-freaking-personal-floating-island

Check out this next toy of mine, just placed the order :---)
Who wants to go on the maiden voyage? 
You might need to bring a Helicopter to get to it if you are late.

[smilie=u:[smilie=u:[smilie=u:[smilie=u:[smilie=u:[smilie=u:[smilie=u:


----------



## fish-aholic (Mar 17, 2008)

It's a digital rendering.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

you can tell its fake...look at the water!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You guys are COMPLETELY missing the point


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Can I go?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

no


----------

